# Time of day "it" usually happens



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

So when do you usually have sex with your significant other? Morning, evening, does it vary?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Ok. I'll play.

Mrs. Conan mostly likes "it" at night.

I'm for anytime but usually enjoy "it" more in the evening.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Between 8:45-10:15pm. I also like weekend mornings but she is never ready to go in the morning so it is very one sided when it happens.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Nowadays 4:37 PM or after breakfast, whenever that is.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

CharlieParker said:


> Nowadays 4:37 PM or after breakfast, whenever that is.


That's very specific!


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

"It" = sex. Wow. I feel like I'm back in the 9th grade. SMH


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Prodigal said:


> "It" = sex. Wow. I feel like I'm back in the 9th grade. SMH


Sorry I didn;t know grammar and word choice was graded here.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

Living vicariously through others? 😂😁


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Torninhalf said:


> Living vicariously through others? 😂😁


Yep! Cuirous too. How about you?


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Whenever the mood strikes us, depending on where our daughter is of course, rofl. Lucky for us she rarely comes out of her room these days!!


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm open 24/7 - Mrs. Maximus likes it at night before bed and morning sex on the weekends.


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

frusdil said:


> Whenever the mood strikes us, depending on where our daughter is of course, rofl. Lucky for us she rarely comes out of her room these days!!


I remember those days - the kids are gone now.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I feel like you keep starting voyeuristic kinds of threads.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Yep! Cuirous too. How about you?


I’m going to assume most answers will be very similar. 😁
In my experience long sexual sessions are an evening activity. Quickies are a morning thing. My STBXH felt anytime was a good time. 😂


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Livvie said:


> I feel like you keep starting voyeuristic kinds of threads.


Sitting home bored with nuthin' better to do. Not really voyeuristic...that would be what surfing porn is for. This is just curiousity.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Sorry I didn;t know grammar and word choice was graded here.


Yes, it is. Particularly when it's indicative of grade school or middle school. No recess for you.



Torninhalf said:


> Living vicariously through others?


Sad. Just. Sad. Still, I suppose we all find unique ways in which to fritter away our time. Excuse me. I must go back to my grammar Nazi patrol here.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

When the kids are not around or When they are asleep


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Mostly in the vicinity of the following times during weekdays; 5:30PM and or 9:00PM and 10:00PM, plus sometimes at 1:00AM.

Then mostly in the vicinity of the following times on weekends, RDOs and holidays; 700AM and or 8:00AM, 9:00AM, 10:00AM, 11:00AM, 3:00PM, 4:00PM, 5:00PM, 8:00PM, 9:00PM and 10:00PM.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Personal said:


> Then mostly in the vicinity of the following times on weekends, RDOs and holidays; 700AM and or 8:00AM, 9:00AM, 10:00AM, 11:00AM, 3:00PM, 4:00PM, 5:00PM, 8:00PM, 9:00PM and 10:00PM.


Champ status right here. That is the dream!


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

We're morning people because we both get up early for workouts so by evening we're tired. Afternoons are good too, usually on weekends because we don't live together.

We did just have an evening round though because due to circumstances it had been a couple of weeks, so we were ready to tear each others clothes off when he came over after work 😀


----------



## So Married (Dec 18, 2020)

Mostly at night, but sometimes in the morning too. As long as "it" is happening regularly, I don't much care what time.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

After reading a lot about sexuality and becoming more aware of how time-of-day can be an issue, it has improved things for my wife and myself. 

Some folk are left feeling very energized after sex while others tend to fall asleep. My wife falls into the category of those that feel energized. So if we have sex late at night, she struggles to sleep afterwards which creates a problem. It is one of the reasons she tends to avoid intimacy at night as she has been conditioned to realize that it will mean a night of no sleep. 

So I take one for the team and we plan intimacy for early in the day. She feels great afterwards for the rest of her day (enough to jog a few miles) and I kind of enjoy feeling relaxed/unwound afterwards and just float through the rest of the day.

In the event I need sex to help me sleep, it tends to be a one-sided experience just for me. I have learned to appreciate that that is a loving gesture from my wife. 

Badsanta


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Usually about the time she starts breathing real hard and her stomach muscles start doing this wave type thing ...... then you know “it” just happened.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Anytime the party favor pops up.😂


----------

